# Sneezing



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi, I looked up an old post that Marzi has posted about Dot sneezing. For the last four or five days Savannah has been having quite nasty sneezing bouts she also sounds like she is snorting, she has about five or six a day and it is sometimes triggered by excitement. I did notice Clay have a couple yesterday and Arlo has had a few today, but theirs are not as violent as Savannahs. I looked online the main cause seems to be allergies, but they have gone no where new or done anything different to the norm. Was going to book vets appointment but I have been told by my friend and my sister that I am over worrying and its normal. (I line the vets pockets enough as it is). So just wondered if anyone else has experienced this.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot has not sneezed for ages...
At this time of year I have a paranoid fear of grass seeds - if there is any discharge from her nose or she is frantically rubbing it on the carpet I would get it vet checked. Otherwise wait and see.... You can give dogs over the counter anti histamine pills - in case it is a hay fever type reaction...
Hope all three are soon sneeze free.
How is Clay doing - we need a photo update.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Dot has not sneezed for ages...
> At this time of year I have a paranoid fear of grass seeds - if there is any discharge from her nose or she is frantically rubbing it on the carpet I would get it vet checked. Otherwise wait and see.... You can give dogs over the counter anti histamine pills - in case it is a hay fever type reaction...
> Hope all three are soon sneeze free.
> How is Clay doing - we need a photo update.


Thank you, she hasn't rubbed it at all but I have noticed today it is running a little. I am afraid when it comes to the dogs I do worry so much and I have rang and made appointment for vet tomorrow, before the receptionist asked who and why I was bringing, she said "you guys spend half your lives here" 

Clay has been going every week for the last 6 weeks with a very nasty and resistant ear infection, which we are finally on top of. Bless him he is not the healthiest dog, he has bad arthritis in his shoulder, we have no idea how he has been treated in the past for it to have caused him to get this so young. We had a lovely holiday in Malvern and had a brilliant garden which all the dogs loved. He is still terrified of adults that come in, but has got used to the children. I will post some photos soon.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Hope she is OK - I tend to take the if I am unsure too 

Poor Clay - sounds like he has a lot to overcome but getting there gradually


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Well I am glad she went, she has a upper respitory viral infection, Arlo has got worse today aswell so both on metacam, anti biotics for Savannah and there is a good chance Clay may get it. Even I have a sore throat today! The vet said no walks until they are clear, not sure how that will go down.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Is that a variant of Kennel Cough? Poor dogs (and you) hope you are all better soon x


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Well done for trusting your instincts - hope they all feel better soon


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Is that a variant of Kennel Cough? Poor dogs (and you) hope you are all better soon x


She didn't mention it being related to kennel cough. It would make sense though as the snorting sessions come in a similar pattern. My daughter is on holiday next week and I am having her puppy, so that could be awkward.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

arlo said:


> She didn't mention it being related to kennel cough. It would make sense though as the snorting sessions come in a similar pattern. My daughter is on holiday next week and I am having her puppy, so that could be awkward.


Hope they get better soon. I don't think having the puppy stay over is a very good idea though.


----------

